# Green spot has shown up on my lg oled..



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Small green spot in lower right hand corner of my 55 inch leg oled tv any thoughts? It’s model oled55B6P


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hard to tell without seeing. Can you post a picture and tell us what brand your TV is and how old is it?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Hard to tell without seeing. Can you post a picture and tell us what brand your TV is and how old is it?


The Model Number he posted it is a 2016 LG OLED


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HELP- green spot in middle of LG OLED


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Doesn’t sound good ugh!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

5 years on an OLED before your first issue is pretty good. They are just now making them less burn in proof in 2020 models. I don't think Ive kept a TV for over 5 yrs before.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Contact LG They are good about 1 free panel replacement


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Channel logo "screen bugs" and brightly-colored red/orange progress bars can also cause anomalies with these screens.

Gotta be careful to dismiss those bars quickly and not run the screen too "hot" when those glaring logos stay ever-present.

(The avs link seems to describe a differently-caused problem, though.)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Lower right would be right where bugs are. Wish he would post a picture.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics I tried...lower right corner


----------

